# Creams!! Buckskins, Palominos, Cremellos & Perlinos!



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I am in a Cream gene mood




: Let's see those beautiful Buckskins, Cremellos, Palominos & Perlinos! :lol: :lol: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 30, 2007)

our buckskin pinto mare






our cremello mare











our cremello pinto stud


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my silver buckskin mare, Cocoa (Ee Aa Crcr Zz)





















Jessi


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2007)

Cream dilutes are my favorites, so H and I have quite a few. Here they are:

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*

A smokey silver black stallion (National Champion) co-owned with Erica






*Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold*

One of my show geldings, a golden palomino son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too






*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*

My former show stallion (Nat'l Top 5), now a gelding, light palomino driving / performance horse






*Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold*

Former show mare, now brood mare, who looks palomino dun, but I think she may really be light silver bay dun






*Triple H Buckin Khaki*

Buckskin mare, former show mare, now broodmare






*Erica's Double Dipped*

Perlino pinto mare, granddaughter of Ima Boones Buckeroo Too and in foal to a buckskin Buckeroo son






*Erica's Sweet as Sugar*

Perlino pinto mare, granddaughter of Ima Boones Buckeroo Too






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*

Perlino Buckeroo granddaughter sired by Little Kings Big City Buck






*Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection*

Silver buckskin show filly -- Rowdy / Buckeroo breeding






*Fantasy Corral’s Secret Treasure*

Greyed palomino filly -- Buckeroo and Egyptian King breeding


----------



## Alisha514 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my buckskin mare

 *Little Kings BW Bahama Baby*





And my Smokey Black Stallion

*DB Lil Shadow Man*




Alisha


----------



## Nancy (Oct 2, 2007)

These are a few of mine.
























































Palomino splash/sabino toby/overo





Stylish Buckeroo






Canterbury Spark Of Destiny palomino snowcap stallion


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 2, 2007)

2005 buckskin filly:






2006 buckskin pinto filly:






2006 buckskin pinto colt:






2006 silver buckskin filly:






2000 solid buckskin stallion:


----------



## Tami (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is my boy, Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star, aka Rico.


----------



## seahorse (Oct 6, 2007)

Tami said:


> Here is my boy, Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star, aka Rico.


He is beautiful!



:


----------

